# Ball Joint Problems?



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys, been a long time but im back on the boards. So, ever since i bought my car, i've heard this jiggly rattle noise on the right front wheel when i go over a bump sometimes. my mechanic friend told me it sounds a lot like my ball joint is loose or bad or something. Does anyone have any input? im taking my car to the stealership on friday for recall work, so i'd like to have a barrage of things for them to take care of, one being the recall, two : my e-brake, and three that rattlin' noise. also my tranny feels like it might die some days, but that'll come at a later date.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that rattling noise i had a while back.. it was a busted strut..
it was replaced under warranty..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

so what's the link to 150 for them struts? should i get my shocks done too?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dude you're only paying 164 beans for kyb's which are great stock replacements 

eBay Motors: KYB GR-2 GR2 STRUTS SHOCKS NISSAN ALTIMA 02 - 05 (item 160033118335 end time Sep-30-06 14:11:16 PDT)


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

truuuuu good looks man! that is quite a deal! where would you recommend having them installed? none of my friends want to do them for me, so what shops would u go to, ie. meineke, sts tires, etc. where'd u get urs done? ill come up there if i have to.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you know i get all my shit done at J&R but bro.. try sears they have awesome rates just to install them.. if not see if pepboys is cheap in your area.. i know it is up here..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i found a mechanic at getty station that i trust, quoted 90 per wheel (side?) gotta check back with him. just bought the kyb's and eibach pro's. Anyone know if it would be wise to invest in a camber-kit while i'm at it or is the stock setup good enough. I just don't want to find that my camber's all fucked up and have to have another job done. i want this all done in one shot and not kick myself for later realizing i f'd up.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you wont have camber...


----------

